# 18 y/o 140kg squats 6 reps



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Squat vid from last week would like to know what people think..

18 y/o

6ft2

14st

13%bf


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Bad angle and out of focus.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

yeah bad angle, next time make sure where you pointing at, or get one of ur mates to record mate


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Prince Adam said:


> Bad angle and out of focus.


x2

Op I think you should drop the weight a touch and go a little lower in your squat.

But you're doing very well for your age though, 140kg isn't light


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Your not going deep enough. I can tell that even from that sh1t camera setup.

I train with an 18 yr old who can do 180 for 6 to depth. He's about your weight aswell. I'm gonna have to injure him at some point soon or he'll be catching me up


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

JKHT said:


> Squat vid from last week would like to know what people think..
> 
> 18 y/o
> 
> ...


your boyfriend couldnt keep his hands off you, you werent going ATG or even below parallel!

My personal views are go lighter and lower.

Good weight for your stats tho mate


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Haven't you been on gear since 16/17 anyway? Not really much to shout about if so (even if your not it's nothing special).

What's with that lad groping you as well? Haha


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

For measurements sake, when I was 18 I was doing 4 plates a side ATG for 3 reps as well as Muay Thai afterwards.

Reps like he is doing, I could have had 5 plates a side(I recall trying 6 plates a side at Loughborough uni before I was 21 but it was too heavy), I know I was under 21 because I'd only just started the doors.

Yup, I am 6' 2 and am lifetime natty.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> For measurements sake, when I was 18 I was doing 4 plates a side ATG for 3 reps as well as Muay Thai afterwards.
> 
> Reps like he is doing, I could have had 5 plates a side(I recall trying 6 plates a side at Loughborough uni before I was 21 but it was too heavy), I know I was under 21 because I'd only just started the doors.
> 
> Yup, I am 6' 2 and am lifetime natty.


What are you squatting now?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

garbage .


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> For measurements sake, when I was 18 I was doing 4 plates a side ATG for 3 reps as well as Muay Thai afterwards.
> 
> Reps like he is doing, I could have had 5 plates a side(I recall trying 6 plates a side at Loughborough uni before I was 21 but it was too heavy), I know I was under 21 because I'd only just started the doors.
> 
> Yup, I am 6' 2 and am lifetime natty.


Want a medal?!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> What are you squatting now?


My best lifts are in the strength section, right now I squat f'k all due to pulling my back last month at work which resulted in 3 days in bed. I have had back problems since I was approx 24 doing ATG's with just under 5 plates a side and it ain't been right since.

As soon as my lower back feels ok as it will be, I will be able to squat 3 plates a side ATG without much issue(4-4 1/2 plates a side will be the max I can manage within a month or two and will stay there due to my lower back being in it's danger zone of 'going'.I won't have trained for about 6months in total due to wrist problems.I have started back this week doing 'light' stuff on upper body and still managed 55kg dumbells for flat press @ 8reps before my triceps gave up.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Leave your ego at the door mate and start again.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> Want a medal?!


Do you want to suck my d1ck?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Want a medal?!


and a chest to pin it on :whistling:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Do you want to suck my d1ck?


Since you've got it out measuring against the OP's then why not! :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> Since you've got it out measuring against the OP's then why not! :lol:


Anytime Saturday evening, I'll get it loaded. :thumb:


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Leave your ego at the door mate and start again.


Agreed.

Think OP saw this thread heading in the 'Wow look how well he's doing!' direction.

Was more impressed by my dog having his morning Turd earlier


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

mills91 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Think OP saw this thread heading in the 'Wow look how well he's doing!' direction.
> 
> Was more impressed by my dog having his morning Turd earlier


Hope it was on the ds3 :whistling: ..... :lol:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Leave your ego at the door mate and start again.


You talking to BLUE(UK) or the OP mate?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

OOPS the op mate


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well when I was 18 i was squatting 180k x8 or so...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

any way

OP lighten up the load and go deeper...

dnt wry about weight atm.

if you go lighter and deeper what will happen is you'll loose a plate or so in weight initially but dnt wry as strength will progress much faster and you'll be squatting more then you are currently.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> well when I was 18 i was squatting 180k x8 or so...


yes but your as tall as a ken doll :lol:


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

140kg for 1/4 reps isn't impressive at 18 natural, let alone if you've used gear! :lol:

Better luck next time.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Someone needs to get these muppets to come on here, they'll never get anywhere with their legs without squatting to competition depth:whistling:

cutler squatting from 4.00 wolf from 0.30


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> Someone needs to get these muppets to come on here, they'll never get anywhere with their legs without squatting to competition depth:whistling:


He asked how his squats looked. They looked fvcking high.

We told him so.

BLUE(UK) talked himself up a bit.

GTFO with your jay cutler and dennis wolf vids. Got nothing to do with OP's question


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

josephbloggs said:


> Someone needs to get these muppets to come on here, they'll never get anywhere with their legs without squatting to competition depth:whistling:


IF you're expecting criticism on your squat WEIGHT, you have to use proper form. We're not critiquing his legs.

Not to mention they're pros, LOL. I bet you're one of them dinks in the gym who trys to copy the pros in hopes you'll one day look like them!

Let me guess, you think Branch Warrens lat pulldown technique is good for everyone?! :lol: Moron.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> He asked how his squats looked. They looked fvcking high.
> 
> We told him so.
> 
> ...


Go on!


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> He asked how his squats looked. They looked fvcking high.
> 
> We told him so.
> 
> ...


GTFO yourself mate. The vids were in reference to the form gestapo that seem to think unless you squat to competition depth you're wasting your time in terms of leg growth.

TBH you can't really see what depth he is hitting as you can't even see his legs! not the best vid to critic what he is doing.


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

josephbloggs said:


> GTFO yourself mate. The vids were in reference to the form gestapo that seem to think unless you squat to competition depth you're wasting your time in terms of leg growth.
> 
> TBH you can't really see what depth he is hitting as you can't even see his legs! not the best vid to critic what he is doing.


Who commented on leg growth? Must have missed that, because the comments I read just slated him for doing poor depth squats, which is a fair criticism. Maybe I missed a post, or maybe you're being thick and making assumptions.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> GTFO yourself mate. The vids were in reference to the form gestapo that seem to think unless you squat to competition depth you're wasting your time in terms of leg growth.
> 
> TBH you can't really see what depth he is hitting as you can't even see his legs! not the best vid to critic what he is doing.


Your missing the point old pal. He asked how his squat looked. Not his legs.

Feel free to post more irrelevant video's though.

It amuses me that you went straight to youtube upon seeing some of these comments. OP, is this your troll account? :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> He asked how his squats looked. They looked fvcking high.
> 
> We told him so.
> 
> BLUE(UK) talked himself up a bit.


The OP's squats in the vid are very high.

I didn't talk myself up, I merely said what I have done which I wouldn't say is anything special.

For gaining leg size though, I have found that doing wide stance squats quite a way above parallel gave me the best size gains(about the depth that Denis Wolf is using). That goes against what most will say on here but it was my experience.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

GodOfHormones said:


> Who commented on leg growth? Must have missed that, because the comments I read just slated him for doing poor depth squats, which is a fair criticism. Maybe I missed a post, or maybe you're being thick and making assumptions.


Well i would take a guess and say he is training for growth rather than being a power lifter. So yes I am assuming he is training for growth.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ewen said:


> yes but your as tall as a ken doll :lol:


lol typical tall guy talk...

oh my limbs are so long I have to squat twice the distance as you...

Shut up and squat ass hole!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

People need to stop worrying about what the pro's do once they have already built their physique.

For example, Yates squatted in the early days but in most vids you will hear him saying he doesn't use squats.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> Well i would take a guess and say he is training for growth rather than being a power lifter. So yes I am assuming he is training for growth.


Well he should have asked how his legs looked then. Not how his squats looked, because frankly they looked poor.

Anymore vids?

Edit for post below: his/your hips drop about 12 inches mate


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Your missing the point old pal. He asked how his squat looked. Not his legs.
> 
> Feel free to post more irrelevant video's though.
> 
> It amuses me that you went straight to youtube upon seeing some of these comments. OP, is this your troll account? :lol:


You can't even see his legs, so how can you really tell what depth he is hitting, for starters?!

And anyway my point is if his goal is not to be a power lifter it really is not essential that he squats to "depth". Plenty of people have/do squat above parallel and have grown pretty decent legs.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol typical tall guy talk...
> 
> oh my limbs are so long I have to squat twice the distance as you...
> 
> Shut up and squat ass hole!


its always the ginger dwarfs that say that


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

josephbloggs said:


> Someone needs to get these muppets to come on here, they'll never get anywhere with their legs without squatting to competition depth:whistling:
> 
> cutler squatting from 4.00 wolf from 0.30


lol Cutler has such massive hams that is probably as deep as he can get...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ewen said:


> its always the ginger dwarfs that say that


typical bald guy talk...

lol


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

OP you are quite strong for your age but as has been said you should probably lower the weight and get a bit lower, you are not reaching parallel there.

People saying that is nothing special for an 18 year old must know some strong 18 year olds. I don't know any that can do that


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

36-26 said:


> OP you are quite strong for your age but as has been said you should probably lower the weight and get a bit lower, you are not reaching parallel there.
> 
> People saying that is nothing special for an 18 year old must know some strong 18 year olds. I don't know any that can do that


I know about 4 in my gym alone, easy.

How many 18 year olds do you know that have been cycling though?


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

mills91 said:


> I know about 4 in my gym alone, easy.
> 
> How many 18 year olds do you know that have been cycling though?


Cycling as in AAS? I don't know any.


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

under 20, a local lad to me. He goes to parallel


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

36-26 said:


> Cycling as in AAS? I don't know any.


I was at school with 6 lads who were taking AAS, one started when he was 14. I find it hard to believe that anyone sold it to him.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

mills91 said:


> I know about 4 in my gym alone, easy.
> 
> How many 18 year olds do you know that have been cycling though?


Can you squat 140 atg for 6? Genuine question?


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I was at school with 6 lads who were taking AAS, one started when he was 14. I find it hard to believe that anyone sold it to him.


That's shocking. Some people have no morals


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

36-26 said:


> That's shocking. Some people have no morals


I agree.

This was 22yrs ago(I suddenly feel old!!).


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

36-26 said:


> Can you squat 140 atg for 6? Genuine question?


Well OP does gear so has a better physique than most have gained naturally by that age.

Yep


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Posted this about 8 months ago, joined a new and better gym and some off the nice enough lads in their gave me the constructive criticism and now my form is a lot better, wider stance when squatting and a lot deeper! I didn't post this for a 'wow look at this kid' response as commented. I posted it for comments on my technique and to see what other lads my age were doing etc

Don't understand all the hate tbh, will upload a video with better angle next week


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

If your form is better now and you are aware of the fact, why have you posted a vid of you lifting with poor technique?

If you know it's rubbish, seriously, what is the point?

The fact you've put your age in the title says to me that you are attempting to show off. I may be wrong but thats how I see it. Age shouldn't have anything to do with it if your just after form and tech advice


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

mills91 said:


> If your form is better now and you are aware of the fact, why have you posted a vid of you lifting with poor technique.
> 
> If you know it's rubbish, what's the point?


Take a look when I posted this thread


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

JKHT said:


> Take a look when I posted this thread


Hands up! Apologies. Just saw that everyone else had posted today.

Why the fvck is the 2nd poster bringing this thread up for Christ sake.

(The age thing still applies  )


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Hands up! Apologies. Just saw that everyone else had posted today.
> 
> Why the fvck is the 2nd poster bringing this thread up for Christ sake.
> 
> (The age thing still applies  )


Ye I was slightly confused when I seen the comments on this..

I always see people posting things and the first thing people comment is stats? So I just thought I'd get it out the way apologies if it came across like that


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

big_jim_87 said:


> any way
> 
> OP lighten up the load and go deeper...
> 
> ...


Cheers mate will take this on board


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

JKHT said:


> Ye I was slightly confused when I seen the comments on this..
> 
> I always see people posting things and the first thing people comment is stats? So I just thought I'd get it out the way apologies if it came across like that


I had one of these myself the other day actually tbh.

Might be just me being a cynical old cvnt (at 22) haha.


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

supermancss said:


> your boyfriend couldnt keep his hands off you, you werent going ATG or even below parallel!
> 
> My personal views are go lighter and lower.
> 
> Good weight for your stats tho mate


Thanks mate been lowering the weight a lot feels a lot better


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

GodOfHormones said:


> 140kg for 1/4 reps isn't impressive at 18 natural, let alone if you've used gear! :lol:
> 
> Better luck next time.


My form is a lot better and squats are a lot deeper since this video which was 8 months ago. But still their not 1/4 squats?

I'm not assed about it being impressive just wanted some advice so I can make sure I'm doing the best I can.. But thanks for your comment..


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Hands up! Apologies. Just saw that everyone else had posted today.
> 
> Why the fvck is the 2nd poster bringing this thread up for Christ sake.
> 
> (The age thing still applies  )


Lol

I used the search feature to search for hack squats.

This came up amongst others.

Was impressed by the stats but deflated by poor camera.

Thought it was worth a bump!

Not sure why the hate comments followed tho :-\


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Lol
> 
> I used the search feature to search for hack squats.
> 
> ...


Reading the 4 pages off comments was amusing..

I've worked on the squats but ill work on the camera angle next week and get a new one uploaded


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Thread cliffs:

No hate comments.

People pointed out that the depth was sh1t, which was the point of the thread, critiqueing his squat.

And then someone posted a jay cutler video because he has big legs. Not sure why


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Still haven't answered - are you on AAS

- edit can tell he's not going low enough


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Thread cliffs:
> 
> And then someone posted a jay cutler video because he has big legs. Not sure why


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

HDU said:


> Still haven't answered - are you on AAS
> 
> - edit can tell he's not going low enough


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/216777-honey-i-juiced-kids.html


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Thread cliffs:
> 
> No hate comments.
> 
> ...


Maybe you have comprehension issues then because I did explained it quite clearly.

Point of vids was to show for the 'depth police' , it is not the be all and end all to squat to competition depth if you are not a power lifter and are just training for growth.

I am not talking about un racking the bar and moving it 6 inches up and down, but if you squat to a reasonable depth somewhere closish to parallel you can activate growth just fine, plenty of bbers do squat like this(pros included) and their legs seem to do just fine.

Hope I cleared up any confusion for you.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> Maybe you have comprehension issues then because I did explained it quite clearly.
> 
> Point of vids was to show for the 'depth police' , it is not the be all and end all to squat to competition depth if you are not a power lifter and *are just training for growth.*
> 
> ...


But you'd be getting more growth going deeper as you'd be working your glutes and hams as well???


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> Maybe you have comprehension issues then because I did explained it quite clearly.
> 
> Point of vids was to show for the 'depth police' , it is not the be all and end all to squat to competition depth if you are not a power lifter and are just training for growth.
> 
> ...


Sarcasm joseph, how does it work?

:tongue:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

josephbloggs said:


> Maybe you have comprehension issues then because I did explained it quite clearly.
> 
> Point of vids was to show for the 'depth police' , it is not the be all and end all to squat to competition depth if you are not a power lifter and are just training for growth.
> 
> ...


But if you come on here posting vids bigging up how much you can lift then people have every right to comment on the depth. It wasn't his legs he was showing off, it was his numbers.

I know it's an old post, but it's easy to fall into the trap when you start lifting to keep banging more and more weight on every session thinking you're making progress, when in reality you're just using 1/2 an inch less depth each week to compensate. All the while adding more stress to your tendons and not a lot more on your muscles.

I've got no problem with people squatting to that depth, as you say, it not a 6 incher like you sometimes see... but I do think it's something beginners should be wary of for the sake of their knees. If you can get the same (or even more) muscle activation with 40% less weight by going ass to grass then that's got to be preferable until you have a solid base.

Still... a good effort.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

2004mark said:


> But if you come on here posting vids bigging up how much you can lift then people have every right to comment on the depth. It wasn't his legs he was showing off, it was his numbers.
> 
> I know it's an old post, but it's easy to fall into the trap when you start lifting to keep banging more and more weight on every session thinking you're making progress, when in reality you're just using 1/2 an inch less depth each week to compensate. All the while adding more stress to your tendons and not a lot more on your muscles.
> 
> ...


good post.

My point is people on here seem to be getting so hung up on hitting competition depth, there are no lift judges in the gym, if you are squatting to a reasonable depth (closish to parallel) you will grow just fine, and you will still have a big advantage on the vast majority of people that rarely even get under a bar in most gyms i've ever been in including non commercial gyms.

Squatting is a movement that a lot of people have trouble with, hence why there are so many that either skip it completely or their squat numbers compared to other lifts are pitiful. If people weren't so concerned with whether they hit competition depth or not(when they have no intention of power lifting) and just actually got under a bar week in week out and squatted to a depth that feels comfortable, perhaps there would be more people squatting and not so many with squat numbers so much lagging behind the rest. As i said i am not talking about moving the bar 6 inches which is pointless, but a reasonable depth.

I think beginners not interested in powerlifting comps, would do better concentrating more on lifting with decent form that is not likely to cause injury rather than worrying about if they made competition depth or not. The amount of people you see good morning the bar up and such is appalling.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

josephbloggs said:


> good post.
> 
> My point is people on here seem to be getting so hung up on hitting competition depth, there are no lift judges in the gym, if you are squatting to a reasonable depth (closish to parallel) you will grow just fine, and you will still have a big advantage on the vast majority of people that rarely even get under a bar in most gyms i've ever been in including non commercial gyms.
> 
> ...


I'd generally agree that it's refreshing that it's a squat video that's being posted by a young 'un, and not merely some biceps and bench press video.

All the same, I think squatting to a decent depth, and getting form right, before trying to improve poundages makes a whole load of sense. Decades ago when I first squatted - and bearing in mind, in the late 80s, many were rapping on about and discouraging squatting - as apparently they "...make your waist thick...", so it was all about the hack squats and leg press, then - it was around about parallel for a good few years. It was only after doing some actual research and reading that I embraced full ATG squats and have never looked back.

Unless people have true mobility or flexibility issues, most people will get more benefit from full squats. Does that mean there's no value in some use of less range of movement? Of course not - just that the fundamentals and main stay, IMO, are served by doing them fully. That's not to say that squats themselves are essential - clearly they're not - there's an awful lot of macho bull**** and posturing about them as some kind of right of passage. I just can't see the value in mostly avoiding full range of motion if you're going to do them.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

josephbloggs said:


> good post.
> 
> My point is people on here seem to be getting so hung up on hitting competition depth, there are no lift judges in the gym, if you are squatting to a reasonable depth (closish to parallel) you will grow just fine, and you will still have a big advantage on the vast majority of people that rarely even get under a bar in most gyms i've ever been in including non commercial gyms.
> 
> ...


Cheers 

I agree with most of that, but I'd also say that the depth you're comfortable with is governed by the amount of weight on your back. lower the weight and you can squat lower. People just don't like the fact they've literally got to half the weight in some cases.

Only reason I say all this is because I did exactly what I talked about above... After a few months of squatting I was thinking I knew it all and wacking 160kg on the bar and squatting to above parallel for about 3-4 (on my skinny legs lol), but happy I was still getting sufficient depth. over two years on I'm still struggling with tendonitis in my knees because of that.

Now I just do front squat atg and keep reps over 6 all the time, this is 100x better on my knees than what I was doing... and in fact is aiding rehabilitation rather than causing damage.

I do appreciate not everyone has as skinny knees as me though lol


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> I'd generally agree that it's refreshing that it's a squat video that's being posted by a young 'un, and not merely some biceps and bench press video.
> 
> *All the same, I think squatting to a decent depth, and getting form right, before trying to improve poundages makes a whole load of sense. *Decades ago when I first squatted - and bearing in mind, in the late 80s, many were rapping on about and discouraging squatting - as apparently they "...make your waist thick...", so it was all about the hack squats and leg press, then - it was around about parallel for a good few years. It was only after doing some actual research and reading that I embraced full ATG squats and have never looked back.
> 
> Unless people have true mobility or flexibility issues, most people will get more benefit from full squats. Does that mean there's no value in some use of less range of movement? Of course not - just that the fundamentals and main stay, IMO, are served by doing them fully. That's not to say that squats themselves are essential - clearly they're not - there's an awful lot of macho bull**** and posturing about them as some kind of right of passage. I just can't see the value in mostly avoiding full range of motion if you're going to do them.


Agree with bolded. But i believe there is a difference between a decent depth and competition depth. A few inches above parallel is still a decent depth if growth is your priority IMO.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

josephbloggs said:


> Agree with bolded. But i believe there is a difference between a decent depth and competition depth. A few inches above parallel is still a decent depth if growth is your priority IMO.


I disagree - at least for beginners / new.

Learning to do full squats safely, before thinking of ramping up the weights, to me, makes all the sense in the world, in getting form right and value from the exercise.

When you've got all that down, then by all means, occasionally stroke your ego by slamming weight on the bar and doing less range of movement - but as a generalism - and yes, even from a hypetrophy perspective - with experience - I think largely sticking to full squats, with occasional use of partials if it helps get you through a sticking point is a better perspective.

I used to think there was value in parellel or just above, too, and rationalised it in much the same way. Perspective and experience has told me that was just a way of me rationalising not having to put more effort into them in terms of range of movement, and being realistic about the weights used.

As I said - does that mean there's no value in sometimes only going to parallel or just above? Of course not - but in the main, most of the time it's rationalised to appease not to improve.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Sqatting is too deep


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> I disagree - at least for beginners / new.
> 
> Learning to do full squats safely, before thinking of ramping up the weights, to me, makes all the sense in the world, in getting form right and value from the exercise.
> 
> ...


Well i will have to respectfully agree to disagree with you here. If you check this thread where I ended up sticking up 2 vids, initial one to try and possibly help someone who was asking about foot position. 1st vid to just above parallel, 2nd to around parallel. was same weight in both sets, so squatting slightly above for me has nothing to do with ego, as obviously if i can rep 170kg to parallel i can stick more on the bar to go just above if i so choose.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/245748-squat-rant-3.html

what i find is that my quads (which is my main focus when squatting) respond better to using more weight with more reps just above para , than when i lower weight or drop reps and squat deeper. And there are a quite a lot of others who aren't training for power lifting who favour this style also.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> Well i will have to respectfully agree to disagree with you here. If you check this thread where I ended up sticking up 2 vids, initial one to try and possibly help someone who was asking about foot position. 1st vid to just above parallel, 2nd to around parallel. was same weight in both sets, so squatting slightly above for me has nothing to do with ego, as obviously if i can rep 170kg to parallel i can stick more on the bar to go just above if i so choose.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/245748-squat-rant-3.html
> 
> what i find is that my quads (which is my main focus when squatting) respond better to using more weight with more reps just above para , than when i lower weight or drop reps and squat deeper. And there are a quite a lot of others who aren't training for power lifting who favour this style also.


Oh that was you!

Suddenly this all makes sense :whistling:


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

josephbloggs said:


> Well i will have to respectfully agree to disagree with you here. If you check this thread where I ended up sticking up 2 vids, initial one to try and possibly help someone who was asking about foot position. 1st vid to just above parallel, 2nd to around parallel. was same weight in both sets, so squatting slightly above for me has nothing to do with ego, as obviously if i can rep 170kg to parallel i can stick more on the bar to go just above if i so choose.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/245748-squat-rant-3.html
> 
> what i find is that my quads (which is my main focus when squatting) respond better to using more weight with more reps just above para , than when i lower weight or drop reps and squat deeper. And there are a quite a lot of others who aren't training for power lifting who favour this style also.


Well opinions vary.

But here's the thing that's almost kind of unique with bodybuilding as compared with other aspects of weightlifting. Science and studies will tell us about recruitment, hypertrophy, demands and strength. Yet bodybuilders will always rap on about feel from exercises. In my experience - which isn't trivial - since about 85, most bodybuilders who go on about what they prefer and what "works for them" are really talking about preferences and feel, as opposed to anything truly rigourous like back-to-back testing or evaluating.

So somebody might say, I get most out of exercise X by doing it like Y. That's what he believes. It isn't necessarily the whole picture - but it's rarely an objective thing. There may be other factors, preference, feel whilst performing it, confidence, difficulty. All the same, there rarely is any true evaluation.

Now all that is fine for people who've been training some time, have a good foundation, and their use of exercises has evolved. But somebody new in the first few years of training? I think it's important to get the fundamentals down pat before everybody decides they're good enough to train like Ronnie.


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

mills91 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/216777-honey-i-juiced-kids.html





HDU said:


> Still haven't answered - are you on AAS
> 
> - edit can tell he's not going low enough





TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Thread cliffs:
> 
> No hate comments.
> 
> ...





Prince Adam said:


> Lol
> 
> I used the search feature to search for hack squats.
> 
> ...





36-26 said:


> OP you are quite strong for your age but as has been said you should probably lower the weight and get a bit lower, you are not reaching parallel there.
> 
> People saying that is nothing special for an 18 year old must know some strong 18 year olds. I don't know any that can do that





big_jim_87 said:


> any way
> 
> OP lighten up the load and go deeper...
> 
> ...





supermancss said:


> your boyfriend couldnt keep his hands off you, you werent going ATG or even below parallel!
> 
> My personal views are go lighter and lower.
> 
> Good weight for your stats tho mate


SO.. I did say id get another video which I have done..

Let me know if this is any better, any advice much appreciated






Heres a picture from today as well as im more bothered about what i look like rather than the weight i can lift


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

JKHT said:


> SO.. I did say id get another video which I have done..
> 
> Let me know if this is any better, any advice much appreciated
> 
> ...


Nice mate, good work


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

JKHT said:


> SO.. I did say id get another video which I have done..
> 
> Let me know if this is any better, any advice much appreciated
> 
> ...


I'd say they look decent but then I am not a squatting coach.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

JKHT said:


> SO.. I did say id get another video which I have done..
> 
> Let me know if this is any better, any advice much appreciated


Well as you'd asked for advice, I'd still advocate getting rid of some weight off the bar, working on full ATG squats, then once you've got your form and depth nailed, trying to improve your poundages.

And that's not from a squat purist perspective - I genuinely found my best returns from squats, when I focused on getting full ROM and depth, in doing ATG squats. For years before, I peddled the lie about parallel being good enough, but when I embraced the divine light of full ATG squats, I was reborn, my son.

Squats, man - not just an exercise, and not just for Christmas - but an all year 'round, ****ing religion.


----------

